
Koreans Are Building a Real Mech - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/koreans-are-building-a-real-mech-1790254248
======
djsumdog
These look super cool, but they'll never replace the terrorism of predator
drones. Why waste time on complicated walking machines controlled remotely
when we have airplanes that can already assassinate people remotely without
any type of trial or oversight?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Instead of thinking about war, maybe you should think about construction and
clearing disaster areas.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
And operating in urban environments

